# need help finding a steamer



## reparebrise (Jan 19, 2009)

Hello

I am looking for a steamer available in Europe(it will be shipped to our soon to be opened locations in Northern Africa(shipping from the EU is much more cost effective than from North America).

We need 2 types of steamers

here is the one unit we use
http://www.1car-detailing-training.com/vapor-chief-steam-cleaner-p-37.html

in general we need a unit with a boiler capacity of 4l (1 gallon) + a hose of at least 4m(12 feet), pressure no less than 6bars(100psi, ) and a temp capacity of 150c+(320f)

we also need a steam pressure washer , again here is what we currently use

http://www.1car-detailing-training.com/lw-250-pressure-steamer-p-84.html

specs on this machine are as follows

17 bars(250psi) 2liters per min(1/2 GPM) temp of 150c(330f)

Pricing is not much of an issue(these units are both close to $3000 usd) we require quality and performance as a priority.


----------

